# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Դեքստեր/Dexter

## impression

Դեքստերը հերթական ընտիր սերիալն ա, որի մասին ուզում եմ պատմել: Դեքստերն իր քրոջ հետ միասին աշխատում ա Մայամիի ոստիկանության Սպանությունների բաժնում որպես դատական փորձագետ: ինքը մասնագիտացել ա արյան մեջ, սպանությունների վայրերում արյան կաթիլների դիրքից, ցայտի անկյունից կարողանում ա հաճախ հենց տեղում վերարտադրել սպանությունը: մենակ թե մի հատ պրոբլեմ կա՝ Դեքստերը սերիական մարդասպան ա  :Jpit:  սփոյլ չեմ արել, հենց առաջին վայրկյաններից դա ասվում ա: 




ահավոր հետաքրքիր սերիալ ա, ինձ էնքան սյուժեն չի տարել, թեև բավականին լավն ա, ինչքան կերպարները: Դեքստերի կերպարը մենակ ինչ ասես արժի: Ութ սեզոն ա, ութերորդը հենց հիմա ընթացքում ա, շաբաթը մի սերիա ցույց են տալիս, ու դա հենց վերջին սեզոնն ա լինելու: մինչև չորրորդ սեզոնը ինձ համար ինքը սովորական սերիալ էր, որը նայում էի հավեսի համար, բայց չորրորդից ուղղակի գժվեցի Դեքստերից: նայեք, ժող, իսկականից շաաաատ լավն ա, չեք փոշմանի: 

IMDB վարկանիշը՝ 9.0

հա, սերիալը հիմնված ա Ջեֆ Լինդսիի "Darkly Dreaming Dexter" (Դեքստերի մռայլ երազները) գրքի վրա:

----------

Enna Adoly (17.01.2014), Jarre (27.09.2013), keyboard (25.07.2013), Lílium (18.09.2017), Lusina (26.07.2013), Sagittarius (25.07.2013), VisTolog (25.07.2013), Աթեիստ (25.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.12.2013), Հայկօ (18.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.01.2014), Նարե91 (01.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մենք 2-րդ սերիային (ոչ թե սեզոնից) կպանք ու խրվեցինք։
Նայելուց նենց թարգմանությամբ նայեք, որ քրոջ քֆուրները նորմալ թարգմանած լինեն (ոչ թե «да пошел ты ...»)   :Smile: 

Նկարագրությունից արդեն պարզ պետք ա լինի, որ լիքը արյուն ու դիակ կա ։)

----------

impression (25.07.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), keyboard (25.07.2013)

----------


## impression

NOvafilm-ի թարգմանությունները նայեք, էս սայտում կա՝ http://filmix.net/

----------

keyboard (25.07.2013), Հայկօ (18.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Իրո՞ք տենց լավն ա: Ահագին մարդուց եմ լսել արդեն, աչքիս ես էլ սկսեմ նայել  :Think:

----------


## impression

հա, իսկականից շատ լավն ա, ես որ տենց կպած կինոման չեմ, ու ոչ էլ էդքան պարապ, չորրորդ սեզոնից հետո ամեն սեզոնը մի օրում եմ նայել՝ սեզոնում 12 սերիա, ամեն սերիան՝ մի ժամ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013), keyboard (25.07.2013), Աթեիստ (25.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իրո՞ք տենց լավն ա: Ահագին մարդուց եմ լսել արդեն, աչքիս ես էլ սկսեմ նայել


Շատ լավն ա, ամեն սերիայի վերջում ասում էինք «Դեքստերը քաքի մեջ ա» ու անհամբեր սպասում հաջորդ հագուցալուծմանը։

Քուր ու ախպեր ամեն մեկը մի կադր են ։)

----------

impression (25.07.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), keyboard (25.07.2013), VisTolog (25.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իրո՞ք տենց լավն ա: Ահագին մարդուց եմ լսել արդեն, աչքիս ես էլ սկսեմ նայել


Ավատարս լա՞վնա: :Jpit: 

Ինձ թվում ա ինչքան էլ որ տրամադրված լինես թե ֆիլմը դուրդ չի գալու, մեկ ա նայելուց հետո էլ տենց չես մտածի:

Նենց անհագ էի նայում, որ մեկ ամսում կեսից ավել սեզոները արդեն վերջացրել էի:

----------

impression (25.07.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013)

----------


## impression

քո ավատարին նայելուց ես միշտ մտածում էի՝ սա կամ Դեքստերի սիրահար ա, կամ էլ հասարակ, սովորական մանյակ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), VisTolog (25.07.2013), Աթեիստ (25.07.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Արդեն 8x05-նա դուրս եկել:  :Rolleyes:

----------

impression (31.07.2013)

----------


## impression

հա՜, երանի էսօր հասցնեմ նայել  :Love:

----------


## Freeman

> Արդեն 8x05-նա դուրս եկել:


Հաա, տեսա, խեղճ Դեքստեր ...  :Sad:

----------


## ovanitas

Վերջերս «Սպարտակը» նայելուց հետո որոշեցի էլի սերիալ նայեմ, քանի որ ահագին հավանել էի։ Մի քիչ ռեյթինգները քրքրելուց պարզեցի, որ Դեքսթերը լավագույների մեջ միշտ նշվում է։ Քաշեցի նայելու, բայց, ճիշտն ասած, երկրորդ սերիայից հետո չձգեցի. մի տեսակ իմը չէր։ Չհավանեցի, մի խոսքով։

----------

Freeman (01.08.2013), Արամ (18.09.2013)

----------


## impression

ես առաջին երեք սեզոններն եմ նայել առանց որևէ էնտուզիազմի, բայց չորրորդից հետո էլ ապրել չէր լինում առանց Դեքստերի  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (01.08.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինձ մռաչնի ու խելագարության եզրին գտնվող Hannibal-ը ավելի դուր եկավ, դեքստերին յան տվի սկսի դա նայել ու չփոշմանեցի:  Գլխավոր դերերում ոչ այնքան հեռու ժամանակներից իմ սիրած դերասանների շարքը լրացրած Mads Mikkelsen ա:Սպասում եմ երկրորդ սեզոնին, մինչ էդ կարող ա և վերադառնամ ու նայեմ, չգիտեմ, Դեքստերի քույրն ինձ ավելի ա դուր գալիս, նայեմ էլ իրա խաթեր եմ նայելու, անկասկած հաջող կերպար ա:

----------


## Artgeo

26 րոպեից սկսում եմ նայել, համոզեցիք

----------

impression (01.08.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), Աթեիստ (01.08.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Էնքան համատարած գովաբանություններ էի լսել էս սերիալի մասին, դրական կարծիքներ, բայց կոպիտ ասած շան տեղ չէի դնում, իսկ էսօր, որ ակումբում տեսա էս թեման, այ էս սմայլիկից դառա  :Shok:  ....  :LOL:  չէ, հաստատ էսօր գիշերվանից սկսում եմ նայել  :Hands Up:

----------

impression (02.08.2013), Աթեիստ (03.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Հաա, տեսա, խեղճ Դեքստեր ...


Էս տրոլլինգս չանցա՞վ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013), VisTolog (04.08.2013), Աթեիստ (04.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էս տրոլլինգս չանցա՞վ





> ..., ամեն սերիայի վերջում ասում էինք «Դեքստերը քաքի մեջ ա»  ...


Նենց որ կարամ հըլը չնկարված սերիաների մասին էլ ասեմ ։)))

----------

Freeman (04.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

8x07 արդեն կա:

----------

Նարե91 (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Հազիվ թարգել էի սերիալ նայելը, էն էլ ձեր կարծիքները կարդալուց հետո ասեցի մի հատ նայեմ, տենամ իրոք լավն ա: Զզվում եմ ձեզնից, լավ ճաշակ ունեք:

----------

Cassiopeia (13.08.2013), Chilly (18.08.2013), Freeman (13.08.2013), impression (13.08.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), Աթեիստ (13.08.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

8x08  :Rolleyes:

----------


## impression

սպանեք ինձ հենց հիմա!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! հերիք չի չգիտեմ ոնց եմ մի շաբաթ սպասելու, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ երկու սերիա մնաց, վերջանում ա Դեքստերս, իմ կյանքն էլ իմաստ չունի  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (10.09.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), VisTolog (10.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> սպանեք ինձ հենց հիմա!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! հերիք չի չգիտեմ ոնց եմ մի շաբաթ սպասելու, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ երկու սերիա մնաց, վերջանում ա Դեքստերս, իմ կյանքն էլ իմաստ չունի


ես հլը 3-րդ սեզոնի 10-րդ սերիան եմ հասել  :Tongue:

----------


## impression

ա՜խ, դու գիտես ինչ թոթոլ տեղ ես հասե՜լ.... չորրորդ սեզոնից արդեն լրիվ գժանոց ա դառնում, երանի քեզ, որ նոր պետք ա դա տեսնես  :Sad:  Դեքստերս վերջանում ա  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013), Lusina (10.09.2013), VisTolog (18.09.2013), Վահե-91 (10.09.2013)

----------


## Lusina

> ա՜խ, դու գիտես ինչ թոթոլ տեղ ես հասե՜լ.... չորրորդ սեզոնից արդեն լրիվ գժանոց ա դառնում, երանի քեզ, որ նոր պետք ա դա տեսնես  Դեքստերս վերջանում ա


Լրիվ նույն վիճակում էի, երբ Հաուսն էր վերջանում  :Jpit:  Ճիշտ ա, ընդհանուր բան չեմ կարա ասեմ էս երկուսի մեջ, բայց խորհուրդ կտամ նայել. Իմ մոտ նենց զգացողություն ա, որ Դեքստերի կերպարը հավանողը Հաուսին էլ պետք ա հավանի  :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ.Վաղուց չէի օֆֆթոփել  :Sulel:

----------


## impression

ինչ-որ շատ զզվելի կանխազգացումներ ունեմ Դեքստերի հետ կապված, անհանգիստ եմ, գլուխը չուտեն վերջին սերիայում, ես ու Դեբը էլ կյանքում խելքի չենք գա

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013), VisTolog (10.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> սպանեք ինձ հենց հիմա!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! հերիք չի չգիտեմ ոնց եմ մի շաբաթ սպասելու, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ երկու սերիա մնաց, վերջանում ա Դեքստերս, իմ կյանքն էլ իմաստ չունի




Նենց կուզեի մի քանի ամիս էդ վերջին սերիան դուրս չգար:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ ես նոր եմ սկսում նայել  :Blush: :

----------

Freeman (28.09.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես ձեր ինչն եմ ասել, առաջին օրը՝ չորս սերիա իրար հետևից… Բան ու գործս մնաց…

Դեքստերի դերասանը ձենը ինձ բացել ա, մոտը երևի տեստոստերոնի ավելցուկ  կա  :LOL:  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

impression (23.09.2013), Jarre (27.09.2013), VisTolog (19.09.2013), Աթեիստ (19.09.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես ձեր ինչն եմ ասել, առաջին օրը՝ չորս սերիա իրար հետևից… Բան ու գործս մնաց…
> 
> Դեքստերի դերասանը ձենը ինձ բացել ա, մոտը երևի տեստոստերոնի ավելցուկ  կա  
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


ես Novafilm-ի թարգմանությունովն էի նայում, բայց վերջին սեզոնը ստիպված Lostfilm-ինը նայեցի, հեչ լավը չէր  :Sad:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես Novafilm-ի թարգմանությունովն էի նայում, բայց վերջին սեզոնը ստիպված Lostfilm-ինը նայեցի, հեչ լավը չէր


Ի՞նչ թարգմանություն, միայն անգլերեն :գոբլին

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

Jarre (27.09.2013)

----------


## Peace

Մի տեղ կասեք, որտեղ հնարավոր  կլինի առանց բեռնելու-օնլայն, առանց գրանցումի, անգլերեն տարբերակով (լավ կլինի սաբթայթլն էլ հետը) նայել:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի տեղ կասեք, որտեղ հնարավոր  կլինի առանց բեռնելու-օնլայն, առանց գրանցումի, անգլերեն տարբերակով (լավ կլինի սաբթայթլն էլ հետը) նայել:


http://ororo.tv/shows/dexter#1

----------

impression (23.09.2013), Peace (19.09.2013), Նարե91 (25.09.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Սփոյլեր 8x12


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ի՞նչ թարգմանություն, միայն անգլերեն :գոբլին
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


պահ  :Beee: 

Վիստ, քա՞նի օր մնաց վերջին սերիայի դուրս գալուն  :Jpit:  դու լավ ես հաշվում  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> պահ 
> 
> Վիստ, քա՞նի օր մնաց վերջին սերիայի դուրս գալուն  դու լավ ես հաշվում


 :Jpit: 

Մի քանի րոպե առաջ Showtime-ը արդեն վերջացրեց Դեքստերի ցուցադրումը ԱՄՆ-ում: Սպասենք թարգմանությանը: Լավ թարգմանությամբ մի երկու-երեք օրից կլինի, բայց դե ես չեմ սպասի մի քանի օր:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի քանի րոպե առաջ Showtime-ը արդեն վերջացրեց Դեքստերի ցուցադրումը ԱՄՆ-ում: Սպասենք թարգմանությանը: Լավ թարգմանությամբ մի երկու-երեք օրից կլինի, բայց դե ես չեմ սպասի մի քանի օր:


Խիխիդոկի թարգմանությամբ էլ եմ համաձայն  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

ախ իմ Դեքստեր.... ախ ախ ախ.... ոնց եմ ես ապրելու առանց քեզ  :Sad:

----------


## Chilly

գժվելիք էր... ինչ ասես մտածել էի վերջին սերիայի համար, բայց ոչ էս... տխուր կլնի առանց մեր մարդասպան ախպոր

----------


## Վահե-91

բա հիմա ի՞նչ եմ նայելու  :Cray:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Breaking Bad, մի շաբաթ դեռ ունեք

----------

Jarre (26.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (25.09.2013)

----------


## impression

վերջին սերիան դրեցի բաֆր լինի
մոտ մի ժամից իմ կյանքում մնացած միակ ուրախությունն ավարտվելու ա  :Sad: 
նայեմ, գամ գրեմ

----------


## VisTolog

Իրականում եղել ա երեք տարբերակ Դեքստերի վերջաբանի: Հույս ունեմ դրանք հասանելի կդարձնեն, կնայենք: Եթե էս տեսակի վերջաբանը մեկի սրտով չի, կարողա ալտերնատիվը սրտով լինի, պետք չի մինչև կյանքի վերջ էդ բեռը հետը տանի:  :LOL: 
Չէի ասի թե վերջաբանը սրտովս էր, բայց հաշվի եմ առնում որ կարար ավելի վատ էլ լիներ (չնայած ավելի վատը ո՞նց պետք ա լիներ):


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Կուզեի Դեքսը երեխու ու Հաննայի հետ գնար Արգենտինա, Դեբն էլ իրա գործով զբաղվեր, միանար Քուինին, պստո-մստո և այլն: Մի տեսակ ոնց որ խիղճս հանգիստ չի էլի, որ Դեքսը տենց արեց: Ամենատխուր ու ծանր սերիան էր:

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.02.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> մոտ մի ժամից իմ կյանքում մնացած միակ ուրախությունն ավարտվելու ա 
> նայեմ, գամ գրեմ


 :Sad:  կարո՞ղ ա էս աղջիկը չի դիմացել էտ վշտին

----------

Jarre (25.09.2013), VisTolog (25.09.2013)

----------


## impression

չէ, ուղղակի կոմպս ա մեռել ու ես վերջին սերիան չեմ կարողանում նայել  :Sad: ((( կիրակի երևի Կիտայի ուսին էնքան լացեմ, հրավիրի իրենց տուն, նորմալ նայեմ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (26.09.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> չէ, ուղղակի կոմպս ա մեռել ու ես վերջին սերիան չեմ կարողանում նայել ((( կիրակի երևի Կիտայի ուսին էնքան լացեմ, հրավիրի իրենց տուն, նորմալ նայեմ



Լիլ, կարամ նեթ տամ նայես, ուղղակի պիտի մի հատ թուղթ ստորագրես, որ եթե էդ վշտին չդիմանաս, իմ նեթ տրամադրելը ոչ դիտավորյալ "սպասնություն" հոդվածի տակ չմտնի էլի  :LOL:

----------


## impression

Հով ջան, ես էլ ունեմ նեթ, ուղղակի էդ անտերը չի դիմանում վիդեոներին, իմ նեռվերն էլ արդեն նեթերին չի դիմանում  :Sad:  
բայց մերսի  :Smile:

----------

keyboard (26.09.2013)

----------


## Jarre

7 օր
դրանցից 6-ը լրիվ աշխատանքային օրեր+արտաժամ աշխատանք։ Ընհանուր 08։00-21։00
Չնայած էս գրաֆիկին էս յոթ օրվա մեջ էրկու սեզոն նայեցի  :Smile: 
Ո՞նց։ Շեֆիցս հարցրեք, որ ինձ արդեն մի քանի օր ա հարցնում ա, թե խի՞ են աչքերս էս աստիճանի հոգնած ու անընդհատ կոֆի ու ռեդ բուլ խմում։ 
Դե ես էլ խոմ չեմ կարա ասեմ, թե գիշերը ոնց եմ «մաքրությամբ» զբաղվել։ Ստիպված խաբում եմ ու ասում եմ, թե Դեքստեր սերիալն եմ նայել  :LOL:  
Շատ հավեսն ա։

----------

Cassiopeia (27.09.2013), impression (28.09.2013), John (27.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.09.2013)

----------


## impression

վերջապես կարողացա վերջին սերիան էլ նայել: լիքը բացասական կարծիքներ էի լսել, երեկ էլ ՖԲում մեկը նենց մի հատ սփոյլ արեց, արդեն երակներս կտրտում էի, բայց միևնույն ա, նայեցի: տարօրինակ ա երևի, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ շատ: ես սենց էլ կուզեի, որ վերջանար, բացառությամբ մի պահի, որի մասին չեմ գրի, որ սփոյլերություն չլինի: վերջին սեզոնում ինձ լրիվ տարել էր էն, որ շեշտը դրված ա արդեն ոչ թե սպանությունների, այլ Դեքստերի ներքին շերտերի ու հուզականության բացահայտման վրա: ու էդ ֆոնին վերջին սերիան շատ լավն էր: մենակ թե էլ ինչ եմ անելու ես առանց իմ Դեքստերի.....  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (28.09.2013), Chilly (29.09.2013), VisTolog (01.10.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջին սեզոնը ընտիր էր, երկրորդը՝ պարզապես հոյակապ: Բայց երրորդ սեզոնը լրիվ  :Bad:  ա, ոչ մի կերպ առաջ չի գնում: Շարունակությունը սե՞նց ա լինելու, փորձե՞մ նայել, թե՞ ժամանակս ափսոս ա:

----------


## Jarre

> Առաջին սեզոնը ընտիր էր, երկրորդը՝ պարզապես հոյակապ: Բայց երրորդ սեզոնը լրիվ  ա, ոչ մի կերպ առաջ չի գնում: Շարունակությունը սե՞նց ա լինելու, փորձե՞մ նայել, թե՞ ժամանակս ափսոս ա:


Բոլորը էտ են ասում երրորդ սեզոնի մասին, բայց իմ դուրը եկել ա։ Չորրորդը ինձ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ա թվում, Ռուֆ։ Ու նման կարծիքի են նաև իմ էն ծանոթները որոնք մտնում են էն «բոլորի» մեջ ովքեր չեն հավանում երրորդը։

----------

Ռուֆուս (01.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Արաաաա, էս ի՞նչ հավես նորություններ իմացա էս հոլովակից..... Անպայման նայեք էս վիդեոն։ Սա Showtime-ի սեպտեմբերի 23-ին յութուբում տեղադրած վիդեո է։




Ուրեմն էս վիդեոյում երկու հոգու տեսա։ 
Առաջինը՝ փաստորեն էս սերիալում ինչ որ պահի խաղալու է *Charlote Rampling*-ը։ Իսկ ո՞վ է Շարլոտ Ռեփլինգը։ Ուրեմն նայե՛ք իմ ստորագրությանը։ Իհարկե Ժան Միշել Ժառի 20 տարվա կնիկը։ Ժառի ամենալեգենդար տարիներին իրա կողքը հենց Շարլոտն է եղել ու շատ հարցերում օգնել է Ժառին ու ոնց որ Ժառն է ասում եղել է իր մուսան։ Ընենց, որ Դեքստերի սիրահարներ, լսե՛ք Ժան Միշել Ժառ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 


Մյուս դերասանուհին, ով ինձ անակնկալի բերեց դա ավստրալիացի *Yvonne Strahovski*-ն է։ Իսկ ո՞վ է Իվոնը։ Իվոնը իմ ամենասիրելի (գիտեմ, որ շատերիդ դուրը չի գա, բայց իմ ամենա-ամենա սերիալներից ա) *Chuck* սերիալի 2 գլխավոր դերակատարներից մեկն է։ Ի դեպ, Չակին ես շատ նմանացնում եմ Դեքստերին։ Չակը սերիական մարդասպան չի, բայց ահավոր նման ա Դեքստերի առօրյաին, կամ՝ Դեքստերի ցերեկներին, երբ ինքը խելոք, լավ տղայ ա։ Ես հետո Չակի մասին առանձին թեմա կբացեմ։


Հիմա ավելի մեծ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում հաջորդ սեզոններին։ Ես դեռ 4x8-ի վրա եմ  :Sad:

----------

impression (01.10.2013), VisTolog (01.10.2013), Աթեիստ (01.10.2013)

----------


## impression

Ռուֆ, չորրորդ սեզոնը պապայություն ա, դու ձենով լացելու ես, խոսքս հիշի  :Tongue:

----------

Chilly (01.10.2013), VisTolog (01.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.10.2013)

----------


## LisBeth

Պետքա խոստովանեմ, որ վերադարձել ու լարված նայում եմ, 2 սեզոնի վերջն եմ, չեմ ուզում Դոքսին բան եղնի, լավն ա ինքը ախր։ Բայց աչքիս էդ պահը շատ մոտ ա։ Էն աղջիկն էլ սկզբում հետաքրքրեց, հիմա ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա, ուզում եմ իրա կտորներն էլ ջրով գնան, ոնց որ իրա դերը քամված լինի, լրիվ իրան սպառել ա։

----------

Jarre (12.10.2013), Աթեիստ (11.10.2013)

----------


## impression

տեսնում եմ մեկն էս թեմայում գրել ա, չեմ կարողանում անտարբեր անցնել  :LOL:  մեռռռռռննննեեեեեեեեեմ ես Դեքսի ջանին....  :LOL:

----------

Chilly (17.10.2013), VisTolog (26.10.2013), Աթեիստ (12.10.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Երկրորդ սեզոնն ինչ-որ շատ սխալ ա սկսվում։ Ու՞ր ա էն կազմակերպված, ձիգ, զրո էմոցիա Դեքստերը։

----------


## John

> Երկրորդ սեզոնն ինչ-որ շատ սխալ ա սկսվում։ Ու՞ր ա էն կազմակերպված, ձիգ, զրո էմոցիա Դեքստերը։


Ինձ թվում ա դրանով ուզում են ցույց տալ, որ վերջը ինքն էլ ա մարդ, ինչքա՞ն անէմոցիա դիմանա  :Smile: 
հասել եմ 2րդ սեզոնի 4րդ սերիա

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, նա չի կարող տենցը լինել: Դեքսը պիտի լինի ձիգ, ցինիկ, հույժ համակարգված, ամեն ինչ հաշվի առնող, ինքն իրան շատ սիրող, լոկալ ազդեցության գոտով ինքնակառավարվող տարերային աղետ կամ աստծու աջ ձեռք, ու բնավ չպիտի լինի ղզիկ ժելե: Մի հատ fuckin' beef bus Չինոյի եղածն ինչ էր, որ տենց աչքերը լցրեց: Հիմա հլը երկրորդի երկրորդն եմ նայում, տեսնենք, տեսնենք:

----------


## John

> Չէ, նա չի կարող տենցը լինել: Դեքսը պիտի լինի ձիգ, ցինիկ, հույժ համակարգված, ամեն ինչ հաշվի առնող, ինքն իրան շատ սիրող, լոկալ ազդեցության գոտով ինքնակառավարվող տարերային աղետ կամ աստծու աջ ձեռք, ու բնավ չպիտի լինի ղզիկ ժելե: Մի հատ fuckin' beef bus Չինոյի եղածն ինչ էր, որ տենց աչքերը լցրեց: Հիմա հլը երկրորդի երկրորդն եմ նայում, տեսնենք, տեսնենք:


Ինձ թվում ա это еще цветочки, էլ ավելի ա թուլացնելու, հետո ձգվելու ա, էլի թուլացնի, ու վերջը ինքն էլ խճճվի իրականության ու իր ստեղծած կերպարի արանքում

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, դա խճճվող կերպար չի:

----------

Աթեիստ (26.10.2013)

----------


## impression

Հայկ ջան, Դեքսն ավելի բազմաշերտ ա, քան թվում ա առաջին հայացքից կամ առաջին սեզոններից 

p.s. մեռնեեեեեմ ես դրա ջանին  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (26.10.2013), Աթեիստ (26.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հայկ ջան, Դեքսն ավելի բազմաշերտ ա, քան թվում ա առաջին հայացքից կամ առաջին սեզոններից 
> 
> p.s. մեռնեեեեեմ ես դրա ջանին


Հեչ էլ բազմաշերտ չէ, շատ հաճախ վերածվում է սովորական կենցաղային տուֆտա սերիալի: Նույնիսկ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք համեմատում Breaking Bad-ի հետ, սա Walt-ի բութ մատի եղունգ սկի չարժի: Հա, չէի ասի, թե սերիալն ամբողջությամբ ա վատը, որոշ սեզոններ բավականին հաջող են, որոշները շատ անհաջող: Օրինակ 6-րդ սեզոնը էնքան վատն էր, որ ես դերասաններից մեկը լինեի, կգնայի ինձ մոստից կգցեի, այ էդ աստիճանի խայտառակ սեզոն էր: Թրեվիսի դերասանն էլ մոտս հենց սկզբից անտիպատիա առաջացրեց, հետո որ պարզեցի ինքը Թոմ Հենքսի որդին ա, հասկացա, թե ինչն էր անտիպատիայի պատճառը:

Մնաց 7-րդ ու 8-րդ սեզոնները, մեծ սպասելիքներ չունեմ:

----------

Lem (05.11.2013)

----------


## John

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ ,թե՞ էլի մարդ կա, որ 2րդ սեզոնի 4-5րդ սերիայի մեջ, որ ոստիկանությունում սերիական մարդասպանի գործն են հետաքննում, ու ինչ–որ 4 կղզիների մասին են խոսում, դրանցից մեկի անունը որպես <saint Sargis> ա լսել, հետո փորձել ա Մայամիի մոտակայքում տենց անունով կղզի գտնի ու չի գտել  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ ,թե՞ էլի մարդ կա, որ 2րդ սեզոնի 4-5րդ սերիայի մեջ, որ ոստիկանությունում սերիական մարդասպանի գործն են հետաքննում, ու ինչ–որ 4 կղզիների մասին են խոսում, դրանցից մեկի անունը որպես <saint Sargis> ա լսել, հետո փորձել ա Մայամիի մոտակայքում տենց անունով կղզի գտնի ու չի գտել


Florida Keys կամ պարզապես Keys կղզիներն են: Արամ Ասատրյանի համանուն երգի հետ համընկումները լրիվ պատահական են:

----------


## impression

հաջող, Ռուֆուս

----------

Chilly (29.10.2013), Jarre (30.10.2013), VisTolog (30.10.2013), Հայկօ (30.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2014)

----------


## John

> Florida Keys կամ պարզապես Keys կղզիներն են: Արամ Ասատրյանի համանուն երգի հետ համընկումները լրիվ պատահական են:


Ռուֆ ջան, Էդ երգին ծանոթ չեմ, նախ, 2րդ, ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրեց, որ Մայամիի շրջակայքում տենց (ոնց որ թե Հայկակա՞ն) անունով  կղզի կա, ու 3րդ, տենց էլ չհասկացա գրածիցդ՝ կա՞ տենց կղզի, որը Florida keys կղզիներից մեկն է, թե՞  Florida keys-ը saint Sargis եմ լսել քո կարծիքով
հ.գ.
երգը տեղը բերեցի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ջան, Էդ երգին ծանոթ չեմ, նախ, 2րդ, ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրեց, որ Մայամիի շրջակայքում տենց (ոնց որ թե Հայկակա՞ն) անունով  կղզի կա, ու 3րդ, տենց էլ չհասկացա գրածիցդ՝ կա՞ տենց կղզի, որը Florida keys կղզիներից մեկն է, թե՞  Florida keys-ը saint Sargis եմ լսել քո կարծիքով
> հ.գ.
> երգը տեղը բերեցի


Keys-ը մեծ արխիպելագ ա, լիքը կղզիներ կան, հնարավոր է ասել են ինչ-որմիբանkeys, քո ականջին էդ Սարգիս ա հնչել: Նոր ստուգեցի Soldier Keys կղզի կա, հավանաբար դա են ասել:




> հաջող, Ռուֆուս


Թող ես էլ անճաշակը լինեմ  :Jpit:

----------

John (29.10.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Breaking Bad-ից հետո, մարդու ձեռ չի բռնում ուրիշ սերիալ նայի․ բայց ի՞նչ արաց, դա է բախտս  :Jpit: : Տենանք դեքստերն ի՞նչ ա ուղում մեզնից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Խոսքերս մասամբ հետ եմ վերցնում, 7-րդ սեզոնը գժական լավն էր, ափսոս նույնը չեմ կարող ասել 8-րդի մասին: Վերջը իրոք աբսուրդ էր, ավելի տրաքած ավարտ հնարավոր էլ չէր պատկերացնել 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ու ես բնավ չեմ ակնարկում Դեբի մահը, էդ դեռ ջհանդամ, այլ էն որ 8 սեզոն Դեքստերը իր էությունը բոլորից թաքցրեց, վերջում տենց էլ ոչ ոք չիմացավ, թե ինքն ով էր: 8-րդ սեզոնի վերջում ինքը պարտադիր պիտի բացահայտվեր, ու արդեն կարևոր չէր, թե ավարտը հեփփի կլիներ, թե չէ, բայց գոնե սենց անիմաստ չէր լինի: Կամ էլ լավ, թող սենց ավարտեին, բայց վերջում Դեքստերին կենդանի չթողնեին, թող ինքն էլ մեռներ, թե չէ կենդանի մնաց, մթոմ ի՞նչ

Մի խոսքով ամենալավ սեզոնները՝ 1, 2, 4 (իմ կարծիքով լավագույնը), 7-ը:
Անհաջող սեզոնները՝ 5, 8
Ավելի վատ չէր կարող պատկերացնել սեզոնը՝ 3:
Չէ, ֆսյո տակի կարելի ա պատկերացնել: Վառել, մոխիրները հավաքել կրկին վառել, ինչ մնաց հավաքել ու թաղել սեզոնը՝ 6:

Սերիալի քիչ թե շատ սիրվող կերպարները՝ ԼաԳուերտա ու Դեբ:
Ամենազզվելի կերպարը՝ Մասուկա  :Bad: 
Ամենաշատը ներվերիս վրա ազդող կերպարը՝ Ռիտա:

----------

Lem (05.11.2013)

----------


## impression

վայ Մասուկան կյանք էր
Լագուերտան կյանքիս արգելակն էր ճիշտն ասած
Դեբը դե աաախխխխխխխխ ինչ լավն էր, մեռնեմ ես նրա բառապաշարին
Ռիտան ապուշ կերպար էր, տենց էլ ինքը չհարմարվեց էդ կինոյին
հոյակապ լավ կերպար էր Վոգալը, չնայած դերասանուհուն չեմ սիրում
Դեբի վերջին յարից էի տրաքում առաջին վայրկյանից մինչև վերջինը

սերիալի վերջը ինձ դուր ա էկել
ու դե Դեքստերն իմ սերիալային սերն ա, գժվում եմ էդ խարտյաշ պատանեկիկի համար

ֆիլմի օփենինգը լավագույններից մեկն ա ինձ համար, մեկ դա երբեք առաջ չեմ տվել, մեկ էլ Game of Thrones- օփենինգը
մի անգամ էլ վայելենք




Ռուֆուս, հաջող  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես հըլը լրիվ չեմ նայել (չեմ էլ հիշում, ուր եմ հասել), բայց Մասուկային բան չասեք, ինքը կինոյին լավ էլ համուհոտ էր տալիս։
Լագուերտան էլ Ռիտայից հետո 2-րդ ներվի դեղն էր։

Բայց Դեբը ... Մենակ իրա համար արժեր նայել։ Դե իրա քֆուրներն էլ առանձին թեմա են։ Վայթե դրանք էլ ինտերնետից ճարել լինի (հաուսիզմների պես) ։)

----------

impression (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013)

----------


## impression

ՈՆՑ ԹԵ ԼՐԻՎ ՉԵՄ ՆԱՅԵԼ....
Արտա՞կ, բա քեզ սազե՞ց  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013), Աթեիստ (05.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էհ, հըլը փորձի երեխեքին քնացնելուց հետո գործերդ անել, հետո էլ նստել սերիալ նայել: 20 րոպեանոց արմքոմեդիի կեսից քնում ենք:

----------

impression (05.11.2013), Jarre (05.11.2013), VisTolog (05.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Էս չինացին դզում ա  :Jpit:

----------

impression (07.11.2013), Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Հայկօ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Վաբշե տո դերասանը կորեացի ա, ֆիլմում էլ ճապոնացու դեր ա խաղում:

----------

Jarre (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վաբշե տո դերասանը կորեացի ա, ֆիլմում էլ ճապոնացու դեր ա խաղում:


ու որպես չինացի դզում ա ։)))

----------

impression (07.11.2013), VisTolog (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Երկու օր առաջ վերջացրեցի էս սերիալի դիտումը։ 
Երևի իմ նայած սերիալներից ամենահետքարքիրն էր։ 

Մեկ-մեկ Դեքստերը որ իրա մասին պատմում էր, խորհում էնքան հարազատություն էի զգում իրա հետ.....  :Blush:

----------

Chilly (07.11.2013), impression (07.11.2013), VisTolog (07.11.2013), Աթեիստ (07.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Երկու օր առաջ վերջացրեցի էս սերիալի դիտումը։ 
> Երևի իմ նայած սերիալներից ամենահետքարքիրն էր։ 
> 
> Մեկ-մեկ Դեքստերը որ իրա մասին պատմում էր, խորհում էնքան հարազատություն էի զգում իրա հետ.....


Breaking Bad-ը նայի, հետո կխոսենք, թե որն էր ամենահետաքրքիրը  :Smile:

----------

Աթեիստ (07.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Մի հարց կարելի է՞։

Ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում Դեքստերի պապային։ Դեքստերը երբ մի քիչ ջահել էր ինձ ասում էր, թե «պապայիս շնորհիվ, ես ապրում եմ մինչև էսօր և իմ թերությունը ճիշտ եմ օգտագործում՝ ի նպաստ հասարակության»։ Իսկ էս վերջերս ինքը ասեց, որ իրա պապան կիսով չափ էր ճիշտ։ Որ եթե ուզեր կարար ընենց աներ, որ Դեքստերը ըդհանրապես հաղթահարեր իր՝ մարդ սպանելու պահանջը։

Դո՞ւք ինչ եք կարծում Գարիի մասին։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Երբ 0:03 վայրկյանի երգը սկսվում ա, կարծես անսահման թախիծ ա քեզ պատում, ու թվում ա, թե էն ինչ որ տեսնում ենք ու պատկերացնում, ընդամենը երազ ա, երազի մեջ․․․

----------

John (15.12.2013), Life (19.12.2013), VisTolog (15.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի հարց կարելի է՞։
> 
> Ո՞նց եք վերաբերվում Դեքստերի պապային։ Դեքստերը երբ մի քիչ ջահել էր ինձ ասում էր, թե «պապայիս շնորհիվ, ես ապրում եմ մինչև էսօր և իմ թերությունը ճիշտ եմ օգտագործում՝ ի նպաստ հասարակության»։ Իսկ էս վերջերս ինքը ասեց, որ իրա պապան կիսով չափ էր ճիշտ։ Որ եթե ուզեր կարար ընենց աներ, որ Դեքստերը ըդհանրապես հաղթահարեր իր՝ մարդ սպանելու պահանջը։
> 
> Դո՞ւք ինչ եք կարծում Գարիի մասին։


Թե՞ էն մասին, որ կարար հաղթահարեր։  :Think: 

Կարծում եմ չէր կարող հաղթահարել ու լավագույն բանը որը Գարին կարող էր անել, դա կոդեքս տալն էր։

----------

Jarre (16.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.01.2014)

----------


## John

Ժող, 8րդ սեզոնը Novafilm-ի թարգմանությամբ չկա՞... չեմ գտնում ինչ-որ… տօռռենտ լինկի համար շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ )))

----------


## BOBO

> Ժող, 8րդ սեզոնը Novafilm-ի թարգմանությամբ չկա՞... չեմ գտնում ինչ-որ… տօռռենտ լինկի համար շատ շնորհակալ կլինեմ )))


չէ չեն թարգմանել, էսել էի նովաֆիլմինը նայում հետո տեսա որ 8-ը չկա կեսից անցա լոստֆիլմին

----------

John (17.12.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ինձ կասե՞ք՝ որտեղ կարելի է օնլայն, անգլերեն ու ենթագրերով (subtitle) նայել։ Երեկ եմ սկսել, http://ororo.tv/shows/dexter#1 էստեղ էի նայում, էսօր գրանցում է ուզում, ՖԲ հաշվով գրանցվում եմ, չի բացում ֆիլմը  :Sad:

----------


## John

> չէ չեն թարգմանել, էսել էի նովաֆիլմինը նայում հետո տեսա որ 8-ը չկա կեսից անցա լոստֆիլմին


Ի դեպ, 7րդ սեզոնն էլ ահավոր վատ որակով է թարգմանած, խորհուրդ չեմ տա նովաֆիլմի թարգմանությամբ նայել...

----------

BOBO (18.12.2013)

----------


## Lusina

> Ինձ կասե՞ք՝ որտեղ կարելի է օնլայն, անգլերեն ու ենթագրերով (subtitle) նայել։ Երեկ եմ սկսել, http://ororo.tv/shows/dexter#1 էստեղ էի նայում, էսօր գրանցում է ուզում, ՖԲ հաշվով գրանցվում եմ, չի բացում ֆիլմը


http://zona.ru/ 
Սա շատ հարմար ա, կարող ես ծրագիրը ինսթոլլ անել ու նայել. Ամեն ֆիլմի համար ցուցակ ա բերում, տարբեր տարբերակներ կան. Նշում ա համ լեզուները, համ ենթագրերի լինել-չլինելը, համ որակը. Ես արդեն ահագին ժամանակ ա օգտվում եմ :Ok:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.12.2013)

----------


## Հայկօ

Պրծավ  :Sad: : Էլ չի լինելու  :Cray: :

----------

impression (19.12.2013), Jarre (19.12.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Տնօրենս մի երկու օր առաջ ասեց, որ մտածում ա ինձ Մայամի ուղարկի թրեյնինգի, ես էլ դե ի՞նչի մասին պիտի մտածեմ Մայամի լսելուց։ Միանգամից սկսեցի փնտրել, թե Դեքստերի հետ կապված ինչ հետաքրքիր տեղեր կարելի ա գնալ և այլն։ Ու մի հատ էքսկուրսա գտա, որ կոչվում ա Dexter Tour։ Էտ էքսկուրսիայի ժամանակ ցուցադրում են ֆիլմի բոլոր կարևոր վայրերը, իսկ վերջում էլ տանում են Դեքստերի բնակարան ու կոնդիցիոների մոտ նկարվում ես։

Հիմա տնօրենս նայում ա իմ էնտուզիազմին ու չի հասկանում, թե ո՞նց կարամ էտ ձանձրալի թրեյնինգի հեռանկարով տենց ոգևրորված լինել։

----------

Chilly (19.12.2013), John (19.12.2013), VisTolog (19.12.2013), Աթեիստ (19.12.2013), Հայկօ (20.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Տնօրենս մի երկու օր առաջ ասեց, որ մտածում ա ինձ Մայամի ուղարկի թրեյնինգի, ես էլ դե ի՞նչի մասին պիտի մտածեմ Մայամի լսելուց։ Միանգամից սկսեցի փնտրել, թե Դեքստերի հետ կապված ինչ հետաքրքիր տեղեր կարելի ա գնալ և այլն։ Ու մի հատ էքսկուրսա գտա, որ կոչվում ա Dexter Tour։ Էտ էքսկուրսիայի ժամանակ ցուցադրում են ֆիլմի բոլոր կարևոր վայրերը, իսկ վերջում էլ տանում են Դեքստերի բնակարան ու կոնդիցիոների մոտ նկարվում ես։
> 
> Հիմա տնօրենս նայում ա իմ էնտուզիազմին ու չի հասկանում, թե ո՞նց կարամ էտ ձանձրալի թրեյնինգի հեռանկարով տենց ոգևրորված լինել։


Ես նախանձից մեռա։  :Cray:

----------

impression (19.12.2013), Աթեիստ (19.12.2013), Հայկօ (20.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (26.01.2014), Վահե-91 (19.12.2013)

----------


## impression

> Տնօրենս մի երկու օր առաջ ասեց, որ մտածում ա ինձ Մայամի ուղարկի թրեյնինգի, ես էլ դե ի՞նչի մասին պիտի մտածեմ Մայամի լսելուց։ Միանգամից սկսեցի փնտրել, թե Դեքստերի հետ կապված ինչ հետաքրքիր տեղեր կարելի ա գնալ և այլն։ Ու մի հատ էքսկուրսա գտա, որ կոչվում ա Dexter Tour։ Էտ էքսկուրսիայի ժամանակ ցուցադրում են ֆիլմի բոլոր կարևոր վայրերը, իսկ վերջում էլ տանում են Դեքստերի բնակարան ու կոնդիցիոների մոտ նկարվում ես։
> 
> Հիմա տնօրենս նայում ա իմ էնտուզիազմին ու չի հասկանում, թե ո՞նց կարամ էտ ձանձրալի թրեյնինգի հեռանկարով տենց ոգևրորված լինել։


ես էլ եմ ուզում....  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (20.12.2013), Հայկօ (20.12.2013), Վահե-91 (19.12.2013)

----------


## impression

մեր բարմենին մի կերպ համոզեցի, սկսեց breaking bad-ը նայել, հիմա bitch! bitch!!! ասելով ման ա գալիս, Ջեսսիի նման

բայց ամենավատն էն ա, որ դրանից հետո էլ Դեքստերն ա նայելու, էլի իմ խորհրդով, պատկերցնում եմ, նա Դեբին ինչքան կցիտի....

----------

Alphaone (02.02.2014), Jarre (26.01.2014), John (13.01.2014), VisTolog (13.01.2014), Աթեիստ (13.01.2014), Անվերնագիր (13.01.2014)

----------


## impression

պատկերացնել բառի մեջ մի հատ ա ավելացրեք էլի, մոդերներ ջան, ես տենց չեմ խոսում, պատահաբար ա ստացվել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (02.02.2014), Jarre (26.01.2014), Lílium (13.01.2014), VisTolog (13.01.2014), Անվերնագիր (13.01.2014), Հայկօ (13.01.2014), Նարե91 (13.01.2014), Ռուֆուս (13.01.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

Լայմով սկսել են Դեքսը ցույց տալ: Վերջապես մի լավ սերիալ սկսեցին ցույց տալ:

----------

Jarre (26.01.2014), John (17.01.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Բհա՜յ  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (18.01.2014), Աթեիստ (18.01.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հատուկ անգլերենից վատ վարդկանց համար ։)

Դեբրա Մորգանի գլուխգործոցների ժողովածու։

----------

Jarre (18.01.2014), John (18.01.2014), VisTolog (18.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ ասում եմ, թե ինչի եք հա ռուսերեն թարգմանությունից խոսում  :Jpit:  Լավն ա, բայց անգլերենն էլ վատիկը չի  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.01.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մի հատ հաջող ռուսերեն թարգմանության լինկ, փլիզ։ Մեկին համոզել եմ, որ նայի  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Սրա պատճառով քնիս ժամերը կիսվել են, որովհետև մենակ գիշերը կարող եմ նայել։ Լիլի ասած՝ մեռնեմ ես սրա ջանիիիիին  :Love: 
Պլյուս՝ opening-ը կատարյալ է, էն որ օրը մի քանի անգամ նայում եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ առաջ չեմ տալիս  :Love:

----------

impression (26.01.2014), Jarre (26.01.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Մի հատ հաջող ռուսերեն թարգմանության լինկ, փլիզ։ Մեկին համոզել եմ, որ նայի 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սրա պատճառով քնիս ժամերը կիսվել են, որովհետև մենակ գիշերը կարող եմ նայել։ Լիլի ասած՝ մեռնեմ ես սրա ջանիիիիին 
> Պլյուս՝ opening-ը կատարյալ է, էն որ օրը մի քանի անգամ նայում եմ ու ոչ մի անգամ առաջ չեմ տալիս


բոլոր սեզոնները, լավ որակով՝
http://rutor.org/torrent/330634/deks...tvrip-lostfilm

----------

Նաիրուհի (26.01.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Տնօրենս մի երկու օր առաջ ասեց, որ մտածում ա ինձ Մայամի ուղարկի թրեյնինգի, ես էլ դե ի՞նչի մասին պիտի մտածեմ Մայամի լսելուց։ Միանգամից սկսեցի փնտրել, թե Դեքստերի հետ կապված ինչ հետաքրքիր տեղեր կարելի ա գնալ և այլն։ Ու մի հատ էքսկուրսա գտա, որ կոչվում ա Dexter Tour։ Էտ էքսկուրսիայի ժամանակ ցուցադրում են ֆիլմի բոլոր կարևոր վայրերը, իսկ վերջում էլ տանում են Դեքստերի բնակարան ու կոնդիցիոների մոտ նկարվում ես։
> 
> Հիմա տնօրենս նայում ա իմ էնտուզիազմին ու չի հասկանում, թե ո՞նց կարամ էտ ձանձրալի թրեյնինգի հեռանկարով տենց ոգևրորված լինել։


Ժառ, թրեյնինգիցդ նորություն կա՞։ Գնացի՞ր, նկարնե՞ր, ջիջիլնե՞ր  :Sad: 

Ու եթե դեռ չես գնացել, հուշեմ, էլի, որ հետո նկարներով կիսվես  :Wink:  նախանձից սատկում եմ։

----------

Jarre (28.01.2014), Աթեիստ (28.01.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժառ, թրեյնինգիցդ նորություն կա՞։ Գնացի՞ր, նկարնե՞ր, ջիջիլնե՞ր 
> 
> Ու եթե դեռ չես գնացել, հուշեմ, էլի, որ հետո նկարներով կիսվես  նախանձից սատկում եմ։


Լիլ ջան, հըլը չեմ գնացել, սպասում եմ կացությանս նոր վկայականին։ Ստեղ Հայաստանից բեթար ա  :Sad:  Արդեն երեք ամիս է սպասում եմ...... Անպայման կնկարվեմ ու ու կկիսվեմ նկարներովս  :Tongue:

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.01.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Հենց նոր նայեցի չորրորդ սեզոնի վերջին սերիան։
Էլ չեմ ուզում նայել։

----------


## impression

լաց-մաց էղա՞ր

----------

Jarre (31.01.2014), VisTolog (31.01.2014), Աթեիստ (31.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (31.01.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> լաց-մաց էղա՞ր


Գրողը տանի  :Cray:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մնաց ութ ժամ։  :Cry:

----------

Jarre (04.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> գժվելիք էր... ինչ ասես մտածել էի վերջին սերիայի համար, բայց ոչ էս... տխուր կլնի առանց մեր մարդասպան ախպոր





> բա հիմա ի՞նչ եմ նայելու





> Պրծավ : Էլ չի լինելու :





> վերջապես կարողացա վերջին սերիան էլ նայել: լիքը բացասական կարծիքներ էի լսել, երեկ էլ ՖԲում մեկը նենց մի հատ սփոյլ արեց, արդեն երակներս կտրտում էի, բայց միևնույն ա, նայեցի: տարօրինակ ա երևի, բայց ինձ դուր եկավ շատ: ես սենց էլ կուզեի, որ վերջանար, բացառությամբ մի պահի, որի մասին չեմ գրի, որ սփոյլերություն չլինի: վերջին սեզոնում ինձ լրիվ տարել էր էն, որ շեշտը դրված ա արդեն ոչ թե սպանությունների, այլ Դեքստերի ներքին շերտերի ու հուզականության բացահայտման վրա: ու էդ ֆոնին վերջին սերիան շատ լավն էր: *մենակ թե էլ ինչ եմ անելու ես առանց իմ Դեքստերի*.....


Միանում եմ էն բանակին, ով չգիտի՝ ինչ անի իր կյանքի հետ «Դեքստերը» նայելն ավարտելուց հետո։ Վսյո՞, պը՞րծ, վաղվանից սեփական կյանքո՞վ եմ ապրելու։ Shit!




> Վերջը իրոք աբսուրդ էր, ավելի տրաքած ավարտ հնարավոր էլ չէր պատկերացնել 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ու ես բնավ չեմ ակնարկում Դեբի մահը, էդ դեռ ջհանդամ, այլ էն որ 8 սեզոն Դեքստերը իր էությունը բոլորից թաքցրեց, վերջում տենց էլ ոչ ոք չիմացավ, թե ինքն ով էր: 8-րդ սեզոնի վերջում ինքը պարտադիր պիտի բացահայտվեր, ու արդեն կարևոր չէր, թե ավարտը հեփփի կլիներ, թե չէ, բայց գոնե սենց անիմաստ չէր լինի: Կամ էլ լավ, թող սենց ավարտեին, բայց վերջում Դեքստերին կենդանի չթողնեին, թող ինքն էլ մեռներ, թե չէ կենդանի մնաց, մթոմ ի՞նչ


Ես չափազանց վիրավորված եմ էս ավարտից. կնախընտրեի ավելի վատ կամ ավելի վարդագույն, մենակ թե ոչ սենց վերջաբան, էլ չասած, որ ամենավերջին կադրերի (էդ վերջաբանի) իմաստը տենց էլ չհասկացա։ Այ քեզ բան, կյանքի առնվազն 96 ժամը ծախսել սենց էշացած մնալու համա՞ր։ Բլինչիկի...




> Դեբի վերջին յարից էի տրաքում առաջին վայրկյանից մինչև վերջինը


 Ինչ հետաքրքիր է, Լիլ, ամենասկզբում Դեբը Դեքս էի կարդացել, տրաքելն էլ եսիմ ոնց լրիվ հակառակ իմաստով էր տպավորվել, ես էլ Դեքսի վերջին յարին ահագին ժամանակ տանել չէի կարողանում, մտածում էի՝ ու ո՞նց է Լիլը սրան տենց սիրում։

Էսօր որ նորից կարդացի, տեսա, որ տրաքում ես փաստորեն, ուրախացա։
Իսկ երկու րոպե առաջ տեսա, որ դու Դեբի յարի մասին էիր գրել։

Ես իրեն սիրում էի։ Շատ։ Չնայած իր վզի ու մատի հայ քյառթական ոսկեղենին։ 

Իսկ վերջին սերիայի սցենարը գրողին 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Դեբի վերքի բարդացումն ու մահը, մեկ էլ ամենավերջին կադրերը մոգոնողին կենդանի-կենդանի Ռուֆի ասած՝ վառել, մոխիրները հավաքել կրկին վառել, ինչ մնաց հավաքել ու թաղել։

----------

Jarre (05.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (05.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

Լիլ, ժամանակը մեր բոլոր վերքերը բուժում ա.....

----------

Աթեիստ (05.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ով գոհ է մնացել վերջաբանից, թող մի հատ iMDb-ում գնահատականները նայի։ Երևի ոչ մի սերիա մնացած 95-ից սենց ցածր վարկանիշ չի ունեցել։ 9.1 վարկանիշով սերիալի վերջին սերիան 4.9 է գնահատվել։ Մենակ անակնկալ ու շոկային վերջաբանը դեռ ամենևին չի նշանակում լավ վերջաբան։

Ու որպես վերջաբան իմ գրեթե տասը օրվա տառապանքների (հա, ութ սեզոնը տասը օրում եմ նայել) Դեբի բառով ասած՝ մի հատ մեծ f*ck։ Քսան րոպե տևողությամբ։ 996 հատ։ +2 բոնուս՝ շնորհիվ Հարիսոնի։

----------

VisTolog (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Եկել եմ վերջին անգամ էս թեմայում էս գրառումն անեմ  :Jpit: 

Լիլ, որպեսզի էլ սենց խաբված չլինես Breaking Bad նայի, սկզբից մինչև վերջ նույն հետաքրքրությամբ, նույն լարվածությամբ կնայես, Breaking Bad-ը մի հատիկ վատ կամ անկապ սերիա չունի, ծերից ծեր գլուխգործոց ա  :Love:

----------

Lem (06.02.2014), Անվերնագիր (25.02.2016)

----------


## Jarre

> Եկել եմ վերջին անգամ էս թեմայում էս գրառումն անեմ 
> 
> Լիլ, որպեսզի էլ սենց խաբված չլինես Breaking Bad նայի, սկզբից մինչև վերջ նույն հետաքրքրությամբ, նույն լարվածությամբ կնայես, Breaking Bad-ը մի հատիկ վատ կամ անկապ սերիա չունի, ծերից ծեր գլուխգործոց ա


Ապեր, խնդրում եմ ստեղ սրբապղծությամբ մի զբաղվիր՝ Դեքստերին այլ շոուների հետ համեմատելով։ Թե չէ արյուն կթափվի ու սև պակետ կհայտնվի էս թեմայում։

----------

Chilly (05.02.2014), impression (04.08.2015), Lílium (18.09.2017)

----------


## Jarre

> Ով գոհ է մնացել վերջաբանից, թող մի հատ iMDb-ում գնահատականները նայի։ Երևի ոչ մի սերիա մնացած 95-ից սենց ցածր վարկանիշ չի ունեցել։ 9.1 վարկանիշով սերիալի վերջին սերիան 4.9 է գնահատվել։ Մենակ անակնկալ ու շոկային վերջաբանը դեռ ամենևին չի նշանակում լավ վերջաբան։
> 
> Ու որպես վերջաբան իմ գրեթե տասը օրվա տառապանքների (հա, ութ սեզոնը տասը օրում եմ նայել) Դեբի բառով ասած՝ մի հատ մեծ f*ck։ Քսան րոպե տևողությամբ։ 996 հատ։ +2 բոնուս՝ շնորհիվ Հարիսոնի։


Լիլ, դե ձեռդ սրտիդ դիր ու ասա, որ վերջը հեչ կարևոր չի։ Կարևորը պրոցեսն էր, էն հաճույքը, որ ստացար Դեքստերին դիտելով։ Թքած վերջի վրա։ Վերջը մի սերի ա, իսկ մինչև էտ մի քանի տասնյակ։

----------

VisTolog (05.02.2014), Աթեիստ (05.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (05.02.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, խնդրում եմ ստեղ սրբապղծությամբ մի զբաղվիր՝ Դեքստերին այլ շոուների հետ համեմատելով։ Թե չէ արյուն կթափվի ու սև պակետ կհայտնվի էս թեմայում։


Քանի դեռ BB-ն չես դիտել, անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ մի արա: Նայի, հետ արի, կխոսենք, ես իմ ասած ամեն բառի համար պատասխանատու եմ  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.02.2014), Lem (06.02.2014), Աթեիստ (05.02.2014)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Breaking Bad-ը մի հատիկ վատ կամ անկապ սերիա չունի, ծերից ծեր գլուխգործոց ա


Մի երկու անկապները կարող ա լինեն`


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Օրինակ մի հատի մեջ 40 րոպե ճանճ են բռնում, ու Ուայթն էլ ոնց որ անտաղանդ պարանոյիկ լինի (ինքն իրեն նման չի), ճանճն էլ անսովոր ճարպիկ ու «ինտելեկտուալ» ճանճ ա։ Արհեստական, հավայի սերիա է ԻՄՀՈ։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հա էդ մի սերիան մոռացել էի, բայց դա էլ character study էր ավելի շատ, կերպարների զարգացումն էր ցույց տալիս

----------

Lem (06.02.2014), Աթեիստ (05.02.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս էլ մեր Դեքսի «Ոսկե գլոբուսը» 2010-ին։  :Smile:  Մայքլի գլխարկն էլ, բնականաբար, մատնում է քիմիաթերապիայի պատճառով մազերի բացակայությունը։

----------

John (11.02.2014), Աթեիստ (11.02.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Էս էլ մեր Դեքսի «Ոսկե գլոբուսը» 2010-ին։  Մայքլի գլխարկն էլ, բնականաբար, մատնում է քիմիաթերապիայի պատճառով մազերի բացակայությունը։


Ես չգիտեի, որ Դեքսը քաղցկեղ ա ունեցել  :Sad:  Ցավը տանեմ ես իրա։

----------

John (11.02.2014), VisTolog (11.02.2014), Աթեիստ (11.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (11.02.2014)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

7-րդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ, շաբաթը մի սերիա եմ նայում․ չեմ ուզում վերջանա  :Sad:  :

----------


## Cassiopeia

> 7-րդ սեզոնի կեսերն եմ, շաբաթը մի սերիա եմ նայում․ չեմ ուզում վերջանա  :


Մենք էլ չէին ուզում վերջանա, դրա համար տենց էլ վերջին սեզոնը չնայեցինք  :Smile: 

Sent from my Lenovo B6000-HV using Tapatalk

----------

Անվերնագիր (19.05.2016), Մուշու (24.05.2016)

----------

